
CRV Ventures: “F*CK TRUMP” - _pius
https://medium.com/@CharlesRiverVentures/f-ck-trump-691946de213#.k3hsjki80
======
ferrari8608
I would hope CRV's immigrant staff are documented. If so, what's the beef with
Trump? His official stance on immigration is to try to combat illegal
immigration and temporarily pause immigration from unstable countries.

